# NFXD - Peavey Valverb



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I finally got a Peavey Valverb. I've wanted one for the better part of ten years, but they are scarce and when they do come up for sale I'm usually spending money on real life stuff, but not this time!

It's a rack unit with a tube reverb and tube/optical tremolo circuit. There is a preamp and master vol and eq for the reverb section only. It is really good! The reverb is everything I want in a spring verb - really great anywhere on the mix dial, works equally well with clean or overdriven tones. The tremolo, especially slow, has that tone you can only get from tubes (in my experience anyway) - so good my wife noticed a clear difference between it and my optical tremolo pedal (Joyo, but it's a good trem). 

My only issue is footswitching. My standard 2 button will switch the trem, but not the verb. My peavey Rockmaster (ultra/crunch and clean buttons) does nothin_g. _I have emailed Peavey for schematic.

I only got to fool with it for about an hour last night, but it's a keeper!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Everything old is new again, eh?

You can find the schematic here: http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/peavey/valverb.gif

Although the drive and the reverb section are tube-based, the tremolo is optical. That does not preclude it from being a better optical tremolo than you have otherwise, but it is optical and not tube-bias type.

I guess this means you can toss your Strymon Flint.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Everything old is new again, eh?
> 
> You can find the schematic here: http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/peavey/valverb.gif
> 
> ...


I can't see the details for the footswitch on the schem you shared. Have you got that available? i can probably modify one of the two button FS I have. I knew it wasn't bias tremolo (no power tubes), but there is a nice tube preamp involved which imparts some nice tone to the tremolo. Actually, the preamp positively affects my tone overall.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I can't see the details for the footswitch on the schem you shared. Have you got that available?


From the looks of it, it's just your basic tip and ring to ground dual footswitch. In the case of the tremolo, a ground connection simply kills the LFO output. In the case of the reverb, a ground connection would appear to affect a relay.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

in that case i suspect my one and only trs cable might be fubar.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new effect. All the best with the little problem.


----------

